# Receiver keeps losing connection with MVR



## heiber (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a new HR22 wired to a router in one room and an HR20 connected to a wireless G router in a second room with a wireless bridge.

I just recently activated MVR.

The HR22 cannot keep the connection with the HR20 for more than about 5 minutes.

However, the HR20 keeps the connection with the HR22. I have not seen it drop the connection yet. I just streamed an hour long HD show without any problems from the HR22 to the HR20. I've looked at the router logs and the bridge is not dropping and reconnecting.

I realize the best answer is the wire directly to the HR20 and the second best is to upgrade to an 11n router / bridge.

But, since once receiver seems really stable and the other does not at all, wondering if there is anything else I can do to troubleshoot.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Probably not...wireless g is iffy at best for this. I have the same setup but I do understand the limitations and know that it will be glitchy...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I used to have the same setup... Wireless-G for one and hardwired for the other. When streaming from the Wireless-G receiver, I generally had more issues than when I streamed from the hardwired receiver.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If you have a SWiM setup, your simplest solution may be to pick up a couple of DECA modules and call it a day. You won't have Video on Demand (through broadband), but your MRV will work much better. You can pick them up via third parties for not that much - 2 would be cheaper than a Wireless-N Router and may be cheaper than hard-wiring the second receiver. After all, it's wireless for a reason, now - right?

If you don't have SWiM then the conversion is a bit more tricky. If you don't know what it means to have 'SWiM', then simply press the dash key while viewing Live TV. It will say "SWiM Connected" if you have SWiM.


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

If running cat 5 to the HR20 is not viable, Another potential solution is AV rated powerline adapters. I've got a pair of 200 mb netgear adapters connecting an HR21 to my router and my HR23 is directly connected to the router. I have no issues streaming in either direction. I've even streamed both directions at once without issues.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Powerline adapters suffer similar issues to wireless. They are greatly affected by the environment. While it worked great for you, the exact same adapters in someone else's home may perform poorly.


----------



## heiber (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the all of the responses. Don't have SWiM. Glad to know that others have had a similar experience. The dramatically different performance from the two receivers made me hope that something was amiss.

Luckily, I can run cat 5 without too much trouble. I have a drop ceiling with pretty easy access points. Just takes time and need to get the cable. Still more work than just updating a setting. Oh well.


----------



## heiber (Jan 3, 2007)

I ran an ethernet cable to the HR20 receiver that was using a wireless bridge. I was still having network dropout issues. So I assigned static IP addresses as that looks like a common problem.

I am still having the same problems. The HR20 is very reliable streaming programs from the HR22. The HR22 loses the connection to the HR20 every 5 - 10 minutes.

What do I do next?


----------



## heiber (Jan 3, 2007)

I think I am making progress.

Today I hooked up both receivers to a simple switch. Bypassed my router. I was able to stream a 2+ hour HD show to the HR22. But, if I connected the switch to my router in order to connect to the internet, then the network dropouts occured again.

Now what?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

heiber said:


> I think I am making progress.
> 
> Today I hooked up both receivers to a simple switch. Bypassed my router. I was able to stream a 2+ hour HD show to the HR22. But, if I connected the switch to my router in order to connect to the internet, then the network dropouts occured again.
> 
> Now what?


Read this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713

And make sure the static IPs are outside the DHCP pool.


----------



## heiber (Jan 3, 2007)

So something is not right with my router configuration and that is problem. Help me out with my settings.

On the HR20, I have set it to static IP: 192.168.0.10
On the HR22, I have set it to static IP: 192.168.0.20

I have a D-Link DI-624 router. Here are the DHCP settings:

*DHCP Server*

DHCP Server Enabled 
Starting IP Address 192 . 168 . 0 . 100
Ending IP Address 192 . 168 . 0 . 199
Lease Time 1 week

*Static DHCP *
Static DHCP Disabled

Do I need to enable Static DHCP on the router and assign it to the DVRs? I see the following in the Dynamic DHCP Client List:
DIRECTV-HR22-2410CC3	192.168.0.101	MAC ID
DIRECTV-HR20-94CD92D	192.168.0.100	MAC ID


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

heiber said:


> So something is not right with my router configuration and that is problem. Help me out with my settings.
> 
> On the HR20, I have set it to static IP: 192.168.0.10
> On the HR22, I have set it to static IP: 192.168.0.20
> ...


It looks like you are assigning two IP addresses to the same device: one as a static IP address and the other via DHCP. Most likely, the lease from when you had DHCP turned on has not expired yet. You should be able to delete the lease entry on the router. That should leave you with just the static IP addresses on the receivers themselves.

- Merg


----------



## heiber (Jan 3, 2007)

I restarted the router to clear the dynamic DHCP sessions. The lease was not in the list for either DVR. Still had network dropouts.

I then added the DVRs to the router with the same static IP addresses that is configured on the DVRs. Still had network dropouts.

It seems like there is some kind of incompatibility between the router and DVRs. As long as it is only connected to the switch it appears to work fine. If it is connected to the router, either directly to the ports on the router or if I bridge the switch to the router, then they cannot maintain a connection.

Very frustrated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

heiber said:


> I restarted the router to clear the dynamic DHCP sessions. The lease was not in the list for either DVR. Still had network dropouts.
> 
> I then added the DVRs to the router with the same static IP addresses that is configured on the DVRs. Still had network dropouts.
> 
> ...


I think you've done enough to point to your router as being the problem.
You may be able to update your router's firmware to resolve this.
If not from the manufacturer's website, some use a third party firmware.

"I'll need to have others" help you out with this as it's not my area of expertise.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The DI-624 is listed as not possible for DD-WRT and not supported on OpenWRT.


----------



## heiber (Jan 3, 2007)

That is what I figured. Was hoping some other setting could help.

Not really interested in replacing my router and also don't want to and find out I still have the same problem.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Why not just get DECA and quit messing around with a setup that may never work well? IF it doesnt work for you, it doesnt work. There are a few that can get it working based on their environment, but not many that can make it work 100% reliably.


----------



## heiber (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't have a SWM switch so isn't DECA off the table? I had everything I needed to try the network option on hand.

Then there is always the battle of wills factor - me against technology. Hate to let technology win.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> The DI-624 is listed as not possible for DD-WRT and not supported on OpenWRT.


That would have been the best option, but apparently it's not possible. The next thing I could suggest would be to make sure that the firmware on the router is the most recent for the router.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

heiber said:


> I then added the DVRs to the router with the same static IP addresses that is configured on the DVRs. Still had network dropouts.


So when you did this, you were using reserved DHCP addressing on the router and also had entered in that IP address onto the receivers?

That's not what you want to do. If you set it up to use reserved DHCP on the router, make sure that you Reset Network Settings on the receiver so that the router is assigning them the IP address.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

heiber said:


> I don't have a SWM switch so isn't DECA off the table? I had everything I needed to try the network option on hand.
> 
> Then there is always the battle of wills factor - me against technology. Hate to let technology win.


If your router is the real cause [which I think], then even changing to DECA will NOT resolve this.
Your router is getting fairly "long in the tooth", and is no longer supported by the manufacturer.
I googled some for firmware and found some have tweaked various versions to work, BUT in the same place read about how others "bricked" their router.
Sometimes you simply need to bit the bullet and get a current device, which could cost $50 or less.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Actually in this situation, biting the bullet and actually ordering Whole Home would be the wise choice.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Actually in this situation, biting the bullet and actually ordering Whole Home would be the wise choice.


Having read/helped others with this exact issue, I can't agree.
We've seen the same issue with DECA networks.
I'm not saying DECA isn't a way to go. I have it and like it, "BUT" this is a router issue and as such would continue even with a DECA network.
The whole DECA network would work like a switch, which is where the OP's setup works fine. It's only when the router gets connected that there is a problem.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm going to agree with VOS. If there is an issue with the router, then using DECA will make no difference.

To the OP, you can get a refurbished Linksys WRT160N wireless router on Amazon for $30. You can even flash it with DD-WRT firmware, plus I have not heard of any issues with MRV and that router.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

heiber said:


> I think I am making progress.
> 
> Today I hooked up both receivers to a simple switch. Bypassed my router. I was able to stream a 2+ hour HD show to the HR22. But, if I connected the switch to my router in order to connect to the internet, then the network dropouts occured again.
> 
> Now what?


Do you need internet connectivity? If you don't use mediashare, Directv2PC, VOD, etc you can just leave the D* boxes on their own switch (not connected to the router.)


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Whatever guys...the OP is futzing around with wireless g and not getting the results he wants, and seems to be a little confused about how to configure it correctly, probably not an IT guy. That's why I recommend him going with the officially supported method, then D* can support it if its not working correctly, not all us yahoo's on this website. Even if he upgrades his router, there is no guarantee he will be able to get it configured to work properly and 100% reliably.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

heiber said:


> I ran an ethernet cable to the HR20 receiver that was using a wireless bridge. I was still having network dropout issues. So I assigned static IP addresses as that looks like a common problem.
> 
> I am still having the same problems. The HR20 is very reliable streaming programs from the HR22. The HR22 loses the connection to the HR20 every 5 - 10 minutes.
> 
> What do I do next?





heiber said:


> I think I am making progress.
> 
> Today I hooked up both receivers to a simple switch. Bypassed my router. I was able to stream a 2+ hour HD show to the HR22. But, if I connected the switch to my router in order to connect to the internet, then the network dropouts occured again.
> 
> Now what?


I tend to think these posts show this isn't a wireless issue.



CCarncross said:


> Whatever guys...the OP is futzing around with wireless g and not getting the results he wants, and seems to be a little confused about how to configure it correctly, probably not an IT guy. That's why I recommend him going with the officially supported method, then D* can support it if its not working correctly, not all us yahoo's on this website. Even if he upgrades his router, there is no guarantee he will be able to get it configured to work properly and 100% reliably.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. I think by hooking the receivers directly to a switch, it's shown to not be a wireless issue.

I would recommend switching out the router (as I mentioned, the Linksys one from Amazon is a great deal) and seeing if that resolves the issue. $30 is a lot less than the $199 for a DECA install.

- Merg


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> Whatever guys...the OP is futzing around with wireless g and not getting the results he wants, and seems to be a little confused about how to configure it correctly, probably not an IT guy. That's why I recommend him going with the officially supported method, then D* can support it if its not working correctly, not all us yahoo's on this website. Even if he upgrades his router, there is no guarantee he will be able to get it configured to work properly and 100% reliably.


In this case it's not a wireless issue. From what I've been told a D* tech is not responsible for a customer's router (or any issues arising from it.) Even when D* installs WHDVR with a broadband DECA they will only troubleshoot up to the router. If the router is suspected as the problem (which it is here) the BB DECA will be disconnected to test. If that works the customer then becomes responsible for fixing/replacing the router.

To the OP: I suggest you keep the receivers off the router if you don't need the connectivity. Otherwise, you'll likely have to spend money to replace it (even if you go with DECA/SWM MRV.)


----------



## heiber (Jan 3, 2007)

Mission accomplished!

Looks like everything is connected and streaming without drops. I never really thought about it, but checked and realized I was not running the latest firmware (yes, the last one released is from 2006). I know this is an ancient router, but never even considered the need to do that because it has been rock solid for me. Never really needing a reboot and maintaining good connection with my ISP and wireless.

After upgrading the firmware, everything seems really stable. I used static IP addresses on the DVRs and not on the router. Who knows if it was really a firmware issue or now or if by flashing to the new firmware, it essentially reset everything to clean settings.

Thanks for all of the help. I know I've been a little bit obtuse by not biting the bullet and buying a new router, but isn't figuring these things out part of the fun?

You have all been a great help.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> You may be able to update your router's firmware to resolve this.
> If not from the manufacturer's website, some use a third party firmware.





The Merg said:


> The next thing I could suggest would be to make sure that the firmware on the router is the most recent for the router.
> 
> - Merg





heiber said:


> Mission accomplished!
> 
> Looks like everything is connected and streaming without drops. I never really thought about it, but checked and realized I was not running the latest firmware (yes, the last one released is from 2006). I know this is an ancient router, but never even considered the need to do that because it has been rock solid for me. Never really needing a reboot and maintaining good connection with my ISP and wireless.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I wish someone had mentioned about updating the firmware...  :lol:

Glad it's working. Enjoy.

- Merg


----------

